# Fallo de Lavadora Samsung al Lavar y Centrifugar



## rafaelk (Jun 12, 2012)

Tengo una lavadora Samsung, modelo WA11D3, de 11kgs.En estos días, he notado que la lavadora, ha tenido un sonido o ruido extraño por breve tiempo al Lavar y Centrifugar; esa falla continuo y desapareció el ruido, pero en dia de hoy al comenzar el ciclo de lavado, la lavadora se llenó de agua, mas no lavó.Es decir tenia un sonido como si estuviera lavando.Pero no estaba lavando.Apague la lavadora para reiniciar el ciclo de lavado, y lavó, pero con ese sonido o ruido extraño.Pero al terminar el ciclo de lavado note un olor aceite caliente.

Revise y no tenia ningún bote de aceite, grasa,etc.he revisado y no bota agua por la transmisión, la banda esta tensa, realice una nueva prueba de lavado y observé cuando Lava se siente como atascada, el giro de lavado es muy débil o nula y en el ciclo de Centrifugación es débil al inicio pero a medida que va transcurriendo el tiempo lo veo normal su velocidad.Los ciclos de lavado lo hice sin ropa. 

Gracias de antemano, por sus repuestas¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 13, 2012)

Por un lado el tema del ruido ya es un tema siempre dicen un ruido extraño como plin plin trrrrrr ziiiziiiiiiziiiiii en fin no lo vamos a sacar nunca (despues vamos haber si a futuro la internet en vez de carácter guarda pulsos audible se facilitaría mucho trabajo) 

Tienes dos cosas o son los bujes que se recaliente ya sea por que se gastaron o el rotor o estator estan en la ultima y cuando quiere arrancar el aceite de los mismo esta seco ojo que el rulemán es peor o puede que la caja este teniendo el mismo problema (saca la corre siempre para medir esto) vas a tener que ensuciarte las manos


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola, la maquina es de tambor horizontal o vertical? Es probable que no regule la cantidad de agua (se llena mucho) y por el peso del agua tienes el problema, porque antes dices que a medida que centrifuga se mejora.
Si es eso solo puede ser cuestion de limpiar el filtro de la bomba de agua, para empezar, y ver que pasa.


----------



## rafaelk (Jun 15, 2012)

Gracias DAXMO, mi lavadora es de tambor vertical, el regula el agua normal, y cumple su ciclo de lavado, no he tenido ese tipo de problemas.En el dia de hoy limpie los filtros de la bomba de agua, y todo bien¡¡ estaba limpio.

Hice la prueba nuevamente con ropa, el lavo bien.Pero ese ruido metalico continuaba,e incluisive ajustè mas la correa de la transmision.Pero siguiò con ese ruido, y tambien vi cuando se estaba lavando, no arrancaba al principio o no se movia el tambor para lavar, a los pocos segundo como uno 35-45, lavaba con normalidad y fuerza.


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 23, 2012)

De lo mas facil a lo mas dificil, tiene que ser entonces un problema mecanico, como te indicaron antes, o buje o ruleman (falta de lubricacion que termino en desgaste alto).
No le des demasiada tension a la correa.
Sin la correa chequea que partes pueden tener juego, el asiento del eje del tambor, reductor, el motor (pueden estar gastados los rodamientos del motor y que este se agarre un poco).
Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 23, 2012)

Amigo rafaelk, ademas revisa el condensador de arranque. El control del motor esta gestionado por reles o triac?.


----------



## fazaba (Sep 25, 2013)

amigo rafaelk por si te sirven te mando estas fotos que tome de la tapa trasera de la lavadora samsun wa11d3, espero que te ayuden en algo, no estan muy claras pero es mejor que nada


----------



## fen2006 (Sep 25, 2013)

si hay ruido lo mas seguro que sea la caja reductora por el desgaste. revisa los rodamientos del motor y las poleas.


----------



## ferferca (Sep 27, 2013)

Rafaelk, ahí podes tener dos problemas, el primero es el condensador de arranque que está al lado del motor,el otro puede ser que la lavadora ha estado trabajando desnivelada y la transmisión se recostó en el freno de motor, en cualquiera de los dos casos la solución es cambiarlo.


----------



## calazan05 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tengo una lavadora Samsung, modelo WA11D3, de 11kgs.En estos días, he notado que la lavadora, ha tenido un sonido o ruido extraño por breve tiempo al Lavar y Centrifugar; esa falla continuo y desapareció el ruido, pero en dia de hoy al comenzar el ciclo de lavado, la lavadora se llenó de agua, mas no lavó.Es decir tenia un sonido como si estuviera lavando.Pero no estaba lavando.Apague la lavadora para reiniciar el ciclo de lavado, y lavó, pero con ese sonido o ruido extraño.Pero al terminar el ciclo de lavado note un olor a hule quemado ...


----------



## juliosa2 (Ene 27, 2022)

Saludos cordiales para todos: tengo una lavadora samsung carga frontal eco bubble, lleva 7 años en funcionamiento, de un tiempo para aca comenzo a presentar una falla y era que la lavadora encendia, pero no arrancaba ningun ciclo, todos las funciones de los botones trabajaban, pero no iniciaba, tampoco aparecia la llave en pantalla de la puerta bloqueda, se llevo al tecnico, este envio todas lastarjetas a revisar y estaban buenas, cambio la bomba de drenado de agua pensando que era falla de la bomba, el dia de ayer se cambio el bloca puerta como ultimo recurso creyendo que podria tener una falla y nada, la lavadora persiste en la falla, hay que apagar y encender varias veces para que realice los ciclos y reconozca el bloqueo de la puerta, despues de ello funciona perfecto, la verdad ya no se que hacer con ella. Por favor pueden ayudarme.


----------

